# BBC man floors thug



## Stuey (Nov 4, 2009)

"A BBC reporter levelled a drunken thug with a swift punch and a knee, after he was followed through Manchester whilst preparing to do a live broadcast for North West Tonight."
http://www.asylum.co.uk/2009/11/03/breaking-news-bbc-bruiser-floors-drunken-thug/
Quality stuff! Ex MA champion floors thug. Cant get better than that.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 4, 2009)

"Judge David Hernandez said: '"He defended himself, he delivered a blow. I say good for Mr Patel."


You see, as I said you are allowed to defend yourself here and don't get arrested for it!


Well done that man!


----------

